# tips for rookies



## ulrik (Aug 11, 2008)

only rule here is that you be kind in your saying and not bemeaning. please be respectful.


----------



## fma08 (Aug 11, 2008)

Don't put so much :censored::censored::censored::censored: on your belt 
just kidding


Respect your elders, for they know more than you. (from one rookie to another)


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 11, 2008)

ulrik said:


> only rule here is that you be kind in your saying and not bemeaning. please be respectful.



I am going to attempt to put this kindly. Please take this in the spirit in which it is intended. I am attempting to help you present yourself a little better so that you are better able to relate to the folks here and in EMS in general. 



> that you be kind in your saying


 is not proper english. "Saying" is a verb, not a noun and should not be preceded by a possessive pronoun such as "your". The correct way to phrase what I think you were attempting to say would be 

"The only rule here is that you are kind in the way you say things and not demean people. Please be respectful." 

Your choice of words and the way you put sentences together does not sound like someone familiar with conversational English. If this is simply a lack of education on how to put sentences together, you will need to correct this with classes, or you will find it difficult to be hired in any quality agency.


----------



## 2serveothers (Aug 11, 2008)

*Leave the person alone....*

You know I am fairly new to this forum, but what becomes unmistakenly known, is that many on this forum are quick to judge, and slow to welcome. You might find more interest in what you all are trying to recommend by doing some of the latter... Just a thought.


----------



## 2serveothers (Aug 11, 2008)

*Welcome Ulrik...*

Welcome Ulrik, make sure to search carefully, as opinions are very abundant on the forum. Some are very wise and some are a little less than such.

Entering into the field of Emergency Medicine is different for everyone, and one that should not be taken lightly. The capacity with which you would like to serve deserves attention as well, everyone has to start somewhere. There are numerous respectable Emergency Care Providers who can give advice. Observe them and find the traits that emulate knowledge, skills and abilities. But also it is beneficial to find someone who is not "programmed" and actually has "feelings". I have known both. 
Get the best education you can, and take the initiative to expound on the skills and knowledge you recieve. 
Best of courage, understanding and knowledge to you in this endeavor. It can provide many life rewards, serving others.


----------



## KEVD18 (Aug 11, 2008)

in regards to forum rookies, my biggest tip is learn to work the search feature. 

in reagrds to ems rookies, there are some tips that folks here have come up with in another thread(see how that ties wonderfully into my first tip).

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=8563


----------



## Jon (Aug 11, 2008)

Are you looking for tips for rookies to EMTLife... or rookies in EMS?


----------



## BirdtheEMTB (Aug 11, 2008)

Being somewhat green myself I would have to say, get into a very reputable service. At my station there is an abundance of knowledge, and willing teachers. Take the time to learn your equipment, know were everything is located and your state protocols. Never be afraid to say " I don't know how to do this" a good medic will never deny you a answer. This in turn will make you a true asset to your fellow EMT's. Keep your ears and eyes open and go home at the end of the day KNOWING that you have learned something!


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 12, 2008)

2serveothers said:


> You know I am fairly new to this forum, but what becomes unmistakenly known, is that many on this forum are quick to judge, and slow to welcome. You might find more interest in what you all are trying to recommend by doing some of the latter... Just a thought.



Hmmm so if you see someone making a mistake that will hamper their future in the field, you should turn a blind eye because to correct them will hurt their feelings? I don't think so.

If someone is so tender that they cannot face some gentle, constructive criticism from their peers, how are they going to face the screaming, hysterical rantings from a family member who doesn't understand why their loved one just died. How are they going to stand up to a 3am  Dragonlady ER nurse who challenges your patient care? 

I do my share of welcomes. But as an EMS educator, I will always take the opportunity to educate and improve someone's skills. "First admit you have a problem"


----------



## emt19723 (Aug 12, 2008)

well, since Ulrick was kind enough to welcome me on my "new to EMT Life" thread, i will return the favor and welcome him to the world of EMS. and would also like to congratulate him on overcoming his odds to do what he wants to do from his other thread. sounds to me like we have yet another determined individual coming in to the field.

as far as "probie" advice goes,one thing i stress to all the rookies around me....NEVER stop learning!!!  there is always con-ed going on. dont just make your minimum requirements for cert renewal. take as much as you possibly can. 

i got a nice little chuckle out of the one comment about belt accessories. we lovingly call them "bat-belts" around these here parts. duty belts loaded down with all kinds of junk should be left to the po-po. i think having too much stuff on a duty belt gets you mistaken all too quickly for a police officer. and if im not allowed to shoot back, im not going to look like one any more than needed.    lol    i have a pager, keys, and my cell phone on my belt when im on duty....and a portable when im on scene. dont even have a glove pouch. i just usually tuck a couple pair between my belt and pants.

know what "tunnel vision" is and learn how to AVOID it. "tunnel vision" is the worst thing that an EMT can have. it can get you in trouble, you will miss patients, and worse case scenario...it will get you killed. learn to take in the BIG picture....from the moment that pager goes off, until you are back in quarters.

and lastly.....dont be a cowboy. get it through the skull now that you will NOT save every single pt. John Wayne was not an EMT, and you are not John Wayne. dont be afraid to do little things like turning off the lights a quarter mile out from an assault call, or an unknown problem kind of call. a lot of people are psycho nowadays. and EMS personnel are not exempt from their rampages. yeah, we may be there to help them....but what if they dont want help...or just feel like attacking the first person they see.  that kinda goes hand-in-hand with the "tunnel-vision." i dont care if someone is bleeding to death from a gunshot wound to the chest or not.....if the police dont have that scene cleared for us to come in, im not going in. simple as that. i have too much to come home to.

im sure youll get a lot more advice along the way. this is just my 2 cents that i can come up with right now.   lol     if i think of any more, ill post again.  be safe out there!!!


----------



## ulrik (Aug 12, 2008)

thank you kindly for your advice.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 13, 2008)

*Ulrik, howdy!*

1. Remember that most people change careers at least once, so keep learning and thinking "What next?". Even if you stay in EMS, knowing more and meeting more folks cannot hurt, and someday you may be an "elder statesman "-type EMS, so keep moving.
2. An extension of the batbelt advice...as you are in it longer, you will realize that, as Von Klausewitz said sort of, the difficult things are actually simple, but the smple things are hard (hard to do, hard psychologically and emotionally to do). Master the simple and examine the complex. You will learn to split hairs and quibble; learn to limit that to classrooms and bars, not in the field. We oldsters are more likely to wade in with some 4X4's, tetrasnips, a flashlight, and one inch Micropore tape.(Ok, DUCT tape!).
3. The Golden Rule. Always the Golden Rule. 
4. Have outside interests and friends. Marry someone outside EMS.
5. Start a regular saving plan at once. I've seen folks trapped from going back to school, moving, driving cr@p cars, etc because they depend upon one paycheck after another. When you have some peace of mind planted, you can give more freely of yourself.
So sez me.


----------

